# So sánh giá bộ ấm trà Bát Tràng với ấm Trung Quốc



## gomsubaokhanh (1/10/21)

Các sản phẩm ấm trà Bát Tràng ngày càng được lòng những người mến mộ trà đạo trong và ngoài nước bởi chất lượng của nó. Tuy nhiên vẫn còn nhiều người băn khoăn vì có quá nhiều mức giá khác nhau. Bài viết sẽ lý giải và đưa ra các phân khúc giá bộ ấm trà Bát Tràng cho bạn tham khảo.


Những tiêu chí quyết định giá bộ ấm trà Bát Tràng

Nếu bạn thường xuyên đi mua ấm chén sẽ thấy được ấm chén có vô cùng nhiều mức giá. Có những bộ ấm chén chỉ có giá 300.000 đồng, bên cạnh đó lại có những sản phẩm mà giá bộ ấm trà lên tới hàng chục triệu đồng.

Vậy bộ ấm trà Bát Tràng giá bao nhiêu? Tại sao lại có sự khác nhau về giá giữa nhiều bộ ấm đến vậy? Để trả lời được câu hỏi này, chúng ta cần biết một bộ ấm chén Bát Tràng làm thủ công phải trải qua rất nhiều công đoạn. Thời gian hoàn thành và công sức bỏ vào bộ ấm chén cũng khác nhau.






Chính vì thế, giá bộ ấm trà có sự chênh lệch và khác nhau giữa các chủng loại. Bởi chúng chịu ảnh hưởng bởi những tiêu chí dưới đây:

Chất đất cấu tạo nên bộ ấm chén

Mỗi loại ấm chén lại có một công thức chế tạo, hòa trộn men và xử lý khác nhau. Những bộ ấm chén có giá cao thường mất công trong việc tinh tạc đất hoặc chất đất, chất men quý hiếm hơn.

Ví dụ như nhiều mẫu ấm trà tử sa được làm từ nguồn đất có lượng vi khoáng quý hiếm nên có giá hàng triệu đồng. Tuy nhiên đi kèm với chúng là những tác dụng tuyệt vời trong việc gia tăng hương vị trà, giữ vị thơm ngon của trà được lâu hơn.

Phương pháp chế tác và tạo kiểu

Mỗi bộ ấm chén Bát Tràng được làm hoàn toàn thủ công, nên thời gian hoàn thành có phần lâu hơn so với máy móc. Tuy nhiên chúng lại mang nét tinh xảo của đồ mỹ nghệ, sự độc bản có 1-0-2.

Mỗi dòng ấm lại có phương pháp chế tác khác nhau từ tạo hình cho đến họa tiết hoa văn nên giá bộ ấm trà cũng khác nhau. Ví dụ những bộ ấm chén trơn luôn có giá thành rẻ hơn những bộ ấm chén được khắc chìm hoặc đắp nổi tỉ mỉ hay những bộ ấm chén dát vàng sang trọng.

Những bộ ấm chén giá cao thường có phương pháp chế tác tạo kiểu cầu kỳ, tốn nhiều thời gian và nhân lực hơn những bộ ấm trà thông thường. Sự đa dạng trong giá thành và kiểu dáng giúp khách hàng có nhiều lựa chọn hơn trong việc mua các sản phẩm ấm chén Bát Tràng.

>>> Xem thêm: Bộ ấm trà bát tràng giá bao nhiêu? Các mức giá bộ ấm trà


----------

